#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Well Testing

## Esam

*  (WELL TESTING):*
*                                           (*Transient  Pressure  Tests*)*
*  :*

1-   *    (*K*).*
2-   *        (*PI*).*
3-   *     (*PV*).*
4-   *          (*SKIN   FACTOR*).*
5-            .
6-      .
7-      .
8-   *      (*KH*).*
9-   *      (*C*)(*Wellbore   storage*).*
10-         .
*  :*
1-   *     (*BUILD  UP  TEST*)**:                                       .*
2-   ** DRAWDOWNTEST*)**)**:                                           (*Reservoir  limit  test*).*
3-  *    (*INTERFERENCE   TEST*)**:                           .*
4-   *   (*INJECTION   TEST*)**:                   .*
5-     FALL  OFF   TEST*:           .*
6-     STEP  RATE  TEST*:            (*Formation  fracture   gradient*).*

7-  (   DRILL STEM TEST DST*):               .*
8-     PRODUCTION  TEST*:**                     (*IPR*).*
*       (*Deliverability  test-Isochronal   test*).*







 **  (*PTA*)   (*Pressure**Transient* *Analysis*)
*         :*
Steady state, semi-steady state ,unsteady state or transient flow  
*  (*Steady- state  flow*)
                         .*
*   (*semi-steady  state  flow):
*                          .*
* (*unsteady state or transient flow*)
        .*
*   ( The Radial Flow Model Assumptions )* 




* 
*
*-   (   )
--  
-   (*    Equation  Of   State*(*    Fluid   Compressibility








 
** 

*ct*re^2)/K*t=(948**Ø*


*          (*   Pseudosteady  state  Flow *   )     .*
** 
*k=(162.6*Qo*o*Bo)/m*h*
*  m                   semilog k      .*
*    s                .*
*  s=1.151{(Pi-P1hr)/m-log(k/Ø**ct*rw^2)+3.23}*
**  P1hr*        .*
Pi*    .*
 
** 
          .
*s=1.151{(P1hr-Pwf)/m-log(k/Ø**ct*rw^2)+3.23}*
**  Pwf*    .*
*  (*well-test  analysis by  ues  of  type   curves*).*
 

1-Earlougher,R.C,Jr:Advances in well test analysis,SPE Monograph vol.5,Society of Petroleum Engineers,Richardson,1977. 
See More:    Well Testing

----------

